# Zufallszahl mit annehmbaren Werten



## htm (1. Nov 2014)

Hallo, ich habe hier so ein Problem.

Ich als Anfänger muss ein "Programm" schreiben und habe schon einen Code geschrieben.
Allerdings glaube ich, dass da noch was fehlt. Die Zufallszahl soll dabei auch die Werte von N und M annehmen können.



> public class Lotterie {
> 
> public static void main (String[] args) {
> 
> ...



Die Zahl soll ja aus dem Bereich [M,N] kommen, also aus Min. und Max. glaube ich.

Was muss ich hinschreiben?


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Nov 2014)

> Was muss ich hinschreiben?



Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben. Aber wir helfen dabei. 

Wie können wir dir helfen?

----

Frage an Dich: Denkst du, dass du der erste bist, der so eine Aufgabe macht? Was sagt google dazu?


---

Math.random() erzeugt eine Zufallszahl zwischen 0 und 1 (exklusiv). Wenn ich das mit 49 Mulitpliziere, was kann da rauskommen?

Und was kommt dabei raus, wenn ich eine Zahl hinzuaddiere? z.b. 5? Welche Zahlen können dann kommen?


----------

